# Recovery after neutering



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

Bubba was neutered yesterday, he's filling well. We didn't get that protective collar.
When my husband was picking him up he was told that Bubba will lick the incision.
So he does it. And I'm not sure if it's wright. How long does the recovery period last? 
Do you have any suggestions?

Thank you, 

Diana and Bubba.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Gordo's "equipment" required an extra cut... :smheat: The vet told us he needed to wear the cone for 14 days... He actually needed it around 10 or 11 days...

It really seems unbelievable to me that you vet did not pass along this most basic of info or provide a cone. I do think he needs to wear one to keep from going after the wound site until it heals. I would call the vet back and insist on it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

You gotta be very careful here...My Crystal licked her wound until it got infected ... he has to wear something: a cone or maybe a shirt that will prevent him from licking

good luck

kat


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My vet told me to dab a bit of bitter apple nearby the incision not ON it. Anyway, that's what I did with Ollie who started to sniff around it a little too close for comfort. I put a dab of bitter apple on a q-tip and dabbed it near the incision and he didn't touch it again from that time forward. It healed very nicely. Some people also put baby onesies on their pup--if you do that just make sure it's not too tight and that the wound has room enough to breathe. Best of luck!


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you all. I thought what happend, if I tell him do not touch it. Idid it, and it worked, at least for now. Poor baby trying to play, and he probably doesn't understand why I'm not playing with him. But most the time he's just resting.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> Gordo's "equipment" required an extra cut... :smheat: The vet told us he needed to wear the cone for 14 days... He actually needed it around 10 or 11 days...
> 
> It really seems unbelievable to me that you vet did not pass along this most basic of info or provide a cone. I do think he needs to wear one to keep from going after the wound site until it heals. I would call the vet back and insist on it.[/B]



Our clinic isn't open today. I need to do something myself. 
So I have to wach for him, and can't let him run and jump for at least 10 days?


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't remember the lenght of time it took Bruno to recover, but the vet gave me sedatives to calm Bruno down. Bruno is constantly full of energy, so for the first day, I gave him 1/2 a sedative and he just got a bit sleepy/lazy - that preventive him from jumping and wanting to play for the first few days. I didn't have a problem with Bruno licking the area. If your little guy does, maybe the cone is the best bet. Also, if you need to get the cone ASAP, do you have any "town and country" stores there? Or pet stores where they sell the organic foods? We have a town and country store next to my house and they sell the cones really cheap.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> I don't remember the lenght of time it took Bruno to recover, but the vet gave me sedatives to calm Bruno down. Bruno is constantly full of energy, so for the first day, I gave him 1/2 a sedative and he just got a bit sleepy/lazy - that preventive him from jumping and wanting to play for the first few days. I didn't have a problem with Bruno licking the area. If your little guy does, maybe the cone is the best bet. Also, if you need to get the cone ASAP, do you have any "town and country" stores there? Or pet stores where they sell the organic foods? We have a town and country store next to my house and they sell the cones really cheap.[/B]



We have couple pet stores. I'll check them out tommorow in case if I need that cone. 
I didn't think about stores. Thank you.

It seems, he's listening to me, and stoped licking it.


----------

